# Shamray 8-string custom



## stuz719 (Feb 17, 2008)

Found this : link.

It looks quite smart...


----------



## plyta (Feb 17, 2008)

Too bad I can't see any pictures in the given link whatever browser I use.

That swede who ordered the guitar was posting pics of this guitar during the manufacturing process on mesuggah forum:

r3tex 8-string [Latest: body/neck smoothed, fretboard glued] - Official Meshuggah Forum


----------



## Hexer (Feb 17, 2008)

wow, not bad at all it seems 

personally I'd like to have a second PU, but it still seems to be a great instrument. anyone know what scale it is?


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 17, 2008)

damn thats really nice, need macro shots


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

Hexer said:


> wow, not bad at all it seems
> 
> personally I'd like to have a second PU, but it still seems to be a great instrument. anyone know what scale it is?



Construction Method: Neck-thru, any solid body without top (neck lams visible)
Material for neck: Maple + ebony
Neck features: Laminated 5 pieces, angled headstock, thin profile ([email protected], [email protected])
Material for fretboard: Ebony, 430 mm radius
Frets: Sintoms *6100* (medium tall, AKA *Jumbo*)
Nut: Graph-tech 54 mm nut width
Fret markers: No fret markers (blank fretboard)
Fretboard binding: Fretboard only (black plastic)
Truss rod cover: No truss rod cover
Side markers: Plastic dots (white)
Logo: No logo ( custom shop logo on back of headstock)
Body wood: Karpat maple (extra hard)
Top wood: No decorative top
Back wood: No decorative back
Body binding: Without binding
Finish: Black satin lacquer overall
Headstock Overlay: Matching body color
Tone Chambers: no tone chambers (solidbody)
*Scale Length: 30 inches*
Strings: Ernie Ball
Machine heads: HIPSHOT Locking (black)
String-tree: No string trees
Bridge: Hipshot hardtail (black)
Strap buttons: standard (set of 2) &#8211; black
Pickguard: No pickguard
Chrome panel: No chrome panel
*Bridge pickup: Customer-supplied ( Lundgren M8 )*
Pickup Bezels: no bezels
Toggle switch: No toggle
Output jack: Switchcraft (TRS) on black metal jackplate
Potentiometers: CTS (250K or 500K) 1 pcs
Knobs: Black metallic (1 pc)
Blueprinting: typical (2 or 3 custom features)
Case: Custom-made lightweight case (black interior)
NOTES: String gauges: 070 052 042 032 024 016 011 009
TUNING: E - A - D - G - C - F - A &#8211; D


----------



## Apophis (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks awesome, pure and simple


----------



## plyta (Feb 17, 2008)

Found meself a link with working pictures for Christs sake:

: LUCIANI CUSTOM


----------



## Splees (Feb 17, 2008)

I really liked that.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 17, 2008)

That looks really nice.

Props for showin' us.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks br00tal!  
I love it


----------



## plyta (Feb 22, 2008)

Update! Update! Update! Update! Update! Update! Update! Update! Update!

Original link:

r3tex custom 8 - Official Meshuggah Forum



> - Sound:
> Wow... I didn't know a guitar could sound like this. It's amazing. The strings have perfect intonation and ring extremely clear. It's like one rock-hard piece, sculpted straight out of kick ass. The all maple/ebony body gives it incredible sustain. So much that it forces me to play tighter and mute the other strings more carefully. The M8 pickup really is amazing. It is really easy to control from cleaner -> fat -> overdrive type sounds. It sounds very agressive.
> 
> - Action, Fit:
> ...












































 I wish I had money for something like that


----------



## Hexer (Feb 22, 2008)

looks hella cool really


----------



## bostjan (Feb 22, 2008)

Shamray has been around for a while now. I remember that they were one of the first shops with a decent website making eight string electrics.

This particular specimen looks pretty sweet. I gotta wonder about all of that empty real estate between the last fret and the bridge pickup, though.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 22, 2008)

i cant help but think its too much like a Ibby wanna-bee look a like

itd totaly pwn an ibby anyday and does look better but ... too similar for my liking  shame really


----------



## plyta (Feb 23, 2008)

TimSE said:


> i cant help but think its too much like a Ibby wanna-bee look a like
> 
> itd totaly pwn an ibby anyday and does look better but ... too similar for my liking  shame really



I think complaining about a guitar looking too much like Ibanez RG is like complaining about your girlfriend looking too much like Angelina Jolie


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 23, 2008)

i like it!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks awesome, I like it very much


----------



## AVH (Feb 23, 2008)

OMFG, I LOVE IT!! 

 hmmmm.....(hamster running on the wheel frantically)


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, sleek. Reminds me of Tiger's custom 7. R3tex does remind me a bit of Chester Bennington from Linkin Park though. >.>


----------



## TimSE (Feb 23, 2008)

plyta said:


> I think complaining about a guitar looking too much like Ibanez RG is like complaining about your girlfriend looking too much like Angelina Jolie



.... *thinks about it* ... 
But think iv just goten too bored with the RG shape now
been playin em for ages and am all about the RGA at least now
schecter and Agile as soon as they arive


----------



## drdistortion (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks good, but I know a lot of musicians who tell really bad things about Shamray custom


----------



## yevetz (Feb 28, 2008)

Shamray is USSR shit.


----------



## drdistortion (Feb 29, 2008)

fUCKIN' DEAD RIGHT!


----------



## sakeido (Feb 29, 2008)

drdistortion said:


> Looks good, but I know a lot of musicians who tell really bad things about Shamray custom



like what?


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Feb 29, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Shamray is USSR shit.



is shamray's that bad?

omg, i've been thinking order one from them


----------



## Randy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'd like to hear what the trouble is with them... the construction in the photos looks to be pretty good.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

Strike07 said:


> is shamray's that bad?
> 
> omg, i've been thinking order one from them



Dude< it's a luthier that was made "custom" guitars in USSR ("custom" coz they was alittle bit better that mass production USSR shit) that man is still think that he can made good guitars. But this is a LIE!!!!

1 He can't get wood in post USSR ground
2 You saw his work place and tools? 
3 Dude don't do it. You have a shitload of great luthiers in USA if you want something from europe. So there a bunch in Poland. Sebastian from ROTER CG in on this forum.

hey dr.distortion tell him a story about your talk with Shamray about put active pups in your guitar.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

sakeido said:


> like what?



All of they are here in post USSR goroud you dn't know they.

But hey I have counter question. Did you know any good musician that play Shamray's customs?


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> Yeah, I'd like to hear what the trouble is with them... the construction in the photos looks to be pretty good.



See my post for Strike07.

Also. THERE IS NOTHING CAN BE GOOD THAT WAS MADE IN POST USSR GROUND. COZ 70% OF PEOPLES STILL THINKS THAT THEY LIVE IN USSR.


----------



## drdistortion (Feb 29, 2008)

First of all I'd like to tell one story.Some years ago I wrote to Shamray.I was interested how much will cost to change passive pickups to active.And he told me that it will be much better if I'd sold my guitar and order the copy of my guitar in Shamray's workshop but with active pickups. 

Besides of this I saw a lot of photos with wery bad surface.In 50 % responses about his guitars are really horrible.

I think it will be much better to order Ran or Mayones custom than Shamray


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

drdistortion said:


> First of all I'd like to tell one story.Some years ago I wrote to Shamray.I was interested hpw much will cost to change passive pickups to active.And he told me that it will be much better if I'll sold my guitar and order the copy of my guitar in Shamray's workshop but with active pickups.
> 
> Besides of this I saw a lot of photos with wery bad surface.In 50 % responses about his guitars are really horrible.
> 
> I think it will be much better to order Ran or Mayones custom than Shamray





Shamray's feedback are horrible here. Like one dude was order a custom and he wrots (I'll tell it in shortly) : "I was ordered a custom from Shamray, it's a nice guitar, but there was shitload of mistakes like aint was cracked somwhere, frets was glued very unaccuracy, under the varnish was few shavings pieces, top lock was instaled like it flying in air" Then same dude telling how his bass player was order a custom from Shamray. "The price was 700 USD at the start but in end it was 900 USD.....also Ibanez for 500 USD sounds better than his bass......5-th string is not sounding at all........fucking ussr, why they all have habbit for 4 string basses?"

Also all negative feedback is deleting from Shamrays forum immediately by mods.

What can I say more


----------



## drdistortion (Feb 29, 2008)

Perhaps even our ukrainian Avaks custom makes better guitar than Shamray


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

I found another feedback 

" I was got Shamray's custom and my neck was fall out from guitar, I was take it to Shamray, he glued it. But It was fall out again in 4 days"


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

drdistortion said:


> Perhaps even our ukrainian Avaks custom makes better guitar than Shamray



I was not play their guitars


----------



## ElRay (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's a link to a semi-recent Shamray build: Shamray Guitars Reinterprets the Ovation Breadwinner. There's more on the site showing construction, etc. In the reader comments, the owner provides some feedback. He really didn't talk about the sound, or the workmanship. He did talk about the ergonomics and how thew guitar sets, etc.

Ray


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

> describes it as a type of *African mahogany*.



Lie. He can't get African mahogany in Russia


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Feb 29, 2008)

drdistortion said:


> First of all I'd like to tell one story.Some years ago I wrote to Shamray.I was interested how much will cost to change passive pickups to active.And he told me that it will be much better if I'd sold my guitar and order the copy of my guitar in Shamray's workshop but with active pickups.
> 
> Besides of this I saw a lot of photos with wery bad surface.In 50 % responses about his guitars are really horrible.
> 
> I think it will be much better to order Ran or Mayones custom than Shamray




OUCH!

order a replica TO CHANGE PUs ? 



yevetz said:


> Dude< it's a luthier that was made "custom" guitars in USSR ("custom" coz they was alittle bit better that mass production USSR shit) that man is still think that he can made good guitars. But this is a LIE!!!!
> 
> 1 He can't get wood in post USSR ground
> 2 You saw his work place and tools?
> ...




hey, thanx for the info.
i owed you one, bro.

yeah, they told me they buying woods from USA, some swamp ashes and stuff. dude, i really didn't know that they're that bunch of shit. when i saw that r3tex guy saying there's some bubble marks here and there, i was little shocked cuz it's serious mistakes, errors. Even the $300 south korean made esp LTDs don't have that kind of elemetary error.


----------



## drdistortion (Feb 29, 2008)

ElRay said:


> Here's a link to a semi-recent Shamray build: Shamray Guitars Reinterprets the Ovation Breadwinner. There's more on the site showing construction, etc. In the reader comments, the owner provides some feedback. He really didn't talk about the sound, or the workmanship. He did talk about the ergonomics and how thew guitar sets, etc.
> 
> Ray



Well,I mostly agree with you that this guitars looks good.But I've allready listened to some Shamray's customs.It was the copies of serials Soloist and RG guitars,and I can tell you that those guitars wass really horrible as for their prices.By the way,original serials costs a little bit more,but their sound is relly awesome.



yevetz said:


> Lie. He can't get African mahogany in Russia



Why not?I think he can, but the drying of the wood will be really horrible I guess


----------



## yevetz (Feb 29, 2008)

drdistortion said:


> Why not?I think he can, but the drying of the wood will be really horrible I guess



Yes he can...but in USA not in Russia....so where is the sense?


----------



## drdistortion (Feb 29, 2008)

yevetz said:


> ....so where is the sense?



Dude you've just understood me


----------



## plyta (Feb 29, 2008)

Shamray got nuked in ss.org community by drdistortion and yevetz


----------



## skinhead (Feb 29, 2008)

So? Fuck Shamray?

Maybe the guy changed his old USSR thinking type... which I don't think


----------



## Asdef (Mar 4, 2008)

Repair by Shamray - Gibson LP






Hi rez image here: http://www.musicforums.ru/buysell/getfile.php/mfor_guitar/105601/PICT5428.jpg?full=1

http://www.musicforums.ru/buysell/getfile.php/mfor_guitar/105734/PICT5438.jpg?full=1

http://www.musicforums.ru/buysell/getfile.php/mfor_guitar/105733/PICT5430.jpg?full=1


----------



## Hexer (Mar 4, 2008)

Asdef said:


> Repair by Shamray - Gibson LP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, thats repaired? dunno if I want to see what it looked like broken...


----------



## Asdef (Mar 4, 2008)

Heh) yes! it`s repaired!

Paintjob -





Well, I think it is enough


----------



## yevetz (Mar 4, 2008)

Shamray is bad luthier...I can even say peice of mofokin' shit luthier. DON'T ORDER FROM HIM.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2008)

I do better repairs than that, and I'm fucking 18. 

Thats appalling! Rush job much? He didn't even remove the fucking nut...


----------



## Apophis (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ if this is a repair I must be an idiot


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Mar 4, 2008)

Asdef said:


> Repair by Shamray - Gibson LP



"REPAIRED", huh? 
and the nut doesn't look right though..


----------



## yevetz (Mar 4, 2008)

Guys belive us.......we are from Ukraine we saw and we know his work. He is a asshole


----------



## plyta (Mar 5, 2008)

Why you say 'he'? There are like 12 people workin on guitars in Shamray custom shop: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses


----------



## yevetz (Mar 5, 2008)

plyta said:


> Why you say 'he'? There are like 12 people workin on guitars in Shamray custom shop: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses



Coz Shamray was alone at first......than he hire all that shity luthiers and motherfuckers. That's why we have a habbit from that time to say "he"


----------



## gaunten (Mar 13, 2008)

dang. I am ordering an 8 from shamray, which will end up at about 3000$. maybe I should get a luthier instead? how much do they cost, and where is a homepage I can check prices and specs? but on the other hand, R3tex seemed very pleased with his guitar.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 13, 2008)

Try to email some other shops like, kxk, sherman and roter, just to see what price you'll end up with


----------



## yevetz (Mar 13, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Try to email some other shops like, kxk, sherman and roter, just to see what price you'll end up with





Fuck Shamray


----------



## neroceasar (Mar 13, 2008)

Picks are a bit dark so i can't see the bridge and i hate finished necks but other than that it looks brutals.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 13, 2008)

gaunten said:


> dang. I am ordering an 8 from shamray, which will end up at about 3000$. maybe I should get a luthier instead? how much do they cost, and where is a homepage I can check prices and specs? but on the other hand, R3tex seemed very pleased with his guitar.



PM roter guitars, Sebastian does sickass guitars and is near you


----------



## gaunten (Mar 13, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Fuck Shamray


 
I hear ya, but R3tex seemed very happy with his guitar, and even considered ordering from them again, and sure he had some bubbles in the finish, but I'd rather have some bubbles in the finish on a guitar that sounds and plays great, than paying more than double the price for a conklin or something just to get a perfect finish... I mean, the basic price for an 8 string conklin is about 5400$ whereas shamray starts at 1000$ (neckthru)


----------



## skinhead (Mar 13, 2008)

gaunten said:


> I hear ya, but R3tex seemed very happy with his guitar, and even considered ordering from them again, and sure he had some bubbles in the finish, but I'd rather have some bubbles in the finish on a guitar that sounds and plays great, than paying more than double the price for a conklin or something just to get a perfect finish... I mean, the basic price for an 8 string conklin is about 5400$ whereas shamray starts at 1000$ (neckthru)



They guy paid like 2000 dollars, and for that money I expect a sick guitar, without bubbles on the finish and shit like that.


----------



## gaunten (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah, he paid 2500$, but I mean, a conklin with the same specs would be more than twice as expensive, and at that price (5000$+) I expect a superduperbadasssickerthanfuck guitar. 2500$ for a custom handbuilt guitar is very cheap IMO. do you know any customshop that makes better guitars than shamray, in the same pricerange, please tell me.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 13, 2008)

gaunten said:


> yeah, he paid 2500$, but I mean, a conklin with the same specs would be more than twice as expensive, and at that price (5000$+) I expect a superduperbadasssickerthanfuck guitar. 2500$ for a custom handbuilt guitar is very cheap IMO. do you know any customshop that makes better guitars than shamray, in the same pricerange, please tell me.



Talking about my work.

I'm not a proffesional luthier, or anything like that. But if a guy asks me a guitar, I would do everything to build it perfectly.

Here in my country, are some luthiers that can make you kickass guitars for 1500 dollars. And for that price you get a KICKASS guitar here, not the same on other countries, were luthiers, earn more money than here.


----------



## gaunten (Mar 13, 2008)

seriously? do you have like an email adress or something to anyone who could build me an 8 string ML79 at that price? i will forever be in your debt if you help me out


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 13, 2008)

gaunten said:


> I hear ya, but R3tex seemed very happy with his guitar, and even considered ordering from them again, and sure he had some bubbles in the finish, but I'd rather have some bubbles in the finish on a guitar that sounds and plays great, than paying more than double the price for a conklin or something just to get a perfect finish... I mean, the basic price for an 8 string conklin is about 5400$ whereas shamray starts at 1000$ (neckthru)



Yeah, you shouldnt even be paying 2 grand for a perfect finish. My korean made schecters both came with perfect finishes and both of them are sub-1000$ guitars. 

You see some of the KxK guitars some people have gotten on here for 1 grand even?


----------



## gaunten (Mar 13, 2008)

yea, I mailed enquiries to some other customshops to see what options I got. thing is, some customs won't build other brands models, and I just want the ML79.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 14, 2008)

What creeped me out is under nut material options is "Bone from petrified woolly mamoth".


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 14, 2008)

gaunten said:


> yeah, he paid 2500$, but I mean, a conklin with the same specs would be more than twice as expensive, and at that price (5000$+) I expect a superduperbadasssickerthanfuck guitar. 2500$ for a custom handbuilt guitar is very cheap IMO. do you know any customshop that makes better guitars than shamray, in the same pricerange, please tell me.



kxk, agile, halo, roter, sherman, rico jr (?). 
The prices on custom guitars have gone down radically the last 5 years.


----------



## Blackrg (Mar 14, 2008)

Trespass said:


> What creeped me out is under nut material options is "Bone from petrified woolly mamoth".



Yep they diging lots of em out of the Siberian tundra.

it could be worse.. it could be 'thigh bone from political prisoner'


----------



## yevetz (Mar 14, 2008)

gaunten said:


> I hear ya, but R3tex seemed very happy with his guitar, and even considered ordering from them again, and sure he had some bubbles in the finish, but I'd rather have some bubbles in the finish on a guitar that sounds and plays great, than paying more than double the price for a conklin or something just to get a perfect finish... I mean, the basic price for an 8 string conklin is about 5400$ whereas shamray starts at 1000$ (neckthru)



Dude, belive me he got some "bubbles" under the finish too

Search this thread there pics how Shamray was repaired the LP. Also if you have someone who can read Russian I'll give you few links to read. I mean if you don't belive me. Just read what peoples says.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 14, 2008)

gaunten said:


> seriously? do you have like an email adress or something to anyone who could build me an 8 string ML79 at that price? i will forever be in your debt if you help me out



I need some money, If my 8 string comes well, I'll have to sell it


----------



## gaunten (Mar 15, 2008)

hey, I got an answer from Roter guitars in poland, they could build me a guitar with the same specs for like 2000$, and even cheaper if I supply the lundgren myself(they took 450$!!) should I order from them instead? they seem ok.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 15, 2008)

They are building a neck for me now as we speak, I can give you a review of that when it comes back. To let you know if there quality is good.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2008)

Sebastian (roter) seems to work very well


----------



## yevetz (Mar 15, 2008)

I was not play that guitars.....but the works (especially erg) looks awesome. And I know that good wood is NOT rare in Poland


----------



## yevetz (Mar 15, 2008)

skinhead said:


> I need some money, If my 8 string comes well, I'll have to sell it


----------



## skinhead (Mar 17, 2008)

yevetz said:


>



Yeah, shit


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 19, 2008)

yevetz said:


> And I know that good wood is NOT rare in Poland



that's what _she_ said


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 19, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, you shouldnt even be paying 2 grand for a perfect finish. My korean made schecters both came with perfect finishes and both of them are sub-1000$ guitars.
> 
> You see some of the KxK guitars some people have gotten on here for 1 grand even?



Man, my Chinese-made Epiphone came with a perfect finish, and it was only $200.

I had no idea Shamray sucked so much.


----------



## gaunten (Mar 19, 2008)

well, it's pretty obvious that cheap guitars that are not handmade has perfect finish, it's different when you paint it all by hand, I mean sooner or later, there's just bound to be made a mistake, and this time they just happened to miss it before it got shipped. it's too bad really, I think they make nice guitars overall, and most customers seem satisfied with their guitars. I think the guitar mentioned in this thread was a one time mistake.
I got really dissapointed once, when i ordered a new Dean ML79 FBD korean made for 1100$ (lefty) and a chunk of wood just below the bridge had fallen of (about 4mm*3mm, and 2mm deep. reeeeally ugly. although I got 150$ back because of this, but I still was very dissapointed


----------

